# red creek holloween bash



## jbadon (Sep 21, 2009)

they r having a halloween bash at red creek anyone going to it i just came back from mudstock in tx and to my dissapointment i dident see any mimb shirts out their lol or maybe i just couldent see straight


----------



## codyh (Mar 30, 2009)

yea we gotta big crew going out there, well be at the lakehouse, stop by and have a sauce


----------



## jbadon (Sep 21, 2009)

if we go sure will but i have been invited to LA DUNES so we not to sure where we end up but ty for info


----------



## codyh (Mar 30, 2009)

Alright man, just let us know


----------



## jbadon (Sep 21, 2009)

i shold of went i might not have broke my brutes front end


----------

